

Show HN: We just launched Homelight, a data-driven realtor finder - sinak
http://homelight.com

======
mck-
This is great.

Realtors have nothing but information. They are but a middle-man. They have
played the game so well leeching money from both sides of the table.
Unfortunately, even with the advent of the internet, it hasn't levelled the
playing field enough for the middle man to completely disappear.

This is a good step towards a better model. Pokerfaced phoneys can't hide
their history of quick-bucks anymore and are forced to deal with their
reputation on the line.

Lawyers, bankers, accountants, doctors.. any profession could benefit from
this model?

------
paulsutter
This is a terrific idea. I'm looking for a realtor now. Asking around for
references doesn't work well - each individual will either refer someone they
know (not useful), or someone they worked with once or twice (no comparison
data).

~~~
drewuher
Thanks Paul - that's exactly why we created it. Let us know if you have any
feedback on the site. Feel free to contact us at (800) 862-5815 for white
glove service and to leave any comments.

~~~
gnud
My first thought upon seeing your site (which looks really good), was "what do
I type in the search box?" Are you looking for location? Type of property?
Both? Something else? Show an example search.

~~~
rooshdi
Yea, a "Town or Zip Code" placeholder would help direct users a bit.

~~~
pthor
Yes, It needs some default text there for sure, but it should auto detect your
location and pre-populate that based on IP address. Are you outside of the USA
by chance? Could also just be a limitation of the GeoIP database

~~~
iamdave
Unless this was added _very_ recently, the page loaded with my location,
Austin, Tx loaded in the text box.

------
unohoo
The information you guys provide could be a good starting point. However, in
my experience, having good metrics (number of sales etc., ) is not the only
means to gauge the quality of a realtor. There are a lot of intangibles (not
pushy, comfort level, knowledgeable, empathy to your buying/selling criteria
etc.) are very important as well. If you simply go by sales numbers etc, the
data will get heavily skewed in favor of big realtors, who can afford to hire
a team of other people to work for them and thereby work on and close more
deals.

------
mindslight
I'm (hopefully) just finishing up my first experience with a realtor, and I
wouldn't recommend anybody ever hire one on their desired terms due to the
perverse incentives. This realtor talked a good game and was decent at getting
people through the house, holding open houses, ongoing marketing, etc. But as
soon as we got the first offer letter, she checked out and became utterly
useless. I'd recommend either paying one a fixed fee for marketing only (still
contingent upon closing), or a 20-30% commission on the part of the price
above what a passive MLS listing would easily sell the house for. Basically,
don't count on them actually representing you through negotiation and closing,
as they will see it as a completed job that finishes itself and apply
themselves to other clients.

------
matix7
Earlier today I was getting an application error when adding an agent, and now
it is saying "No Agents found" when adding an agent- with email, license
number, and name. The agent I am adding is a top producing agent and active on
multiple MLS systems as well as a designated Realtor in California. Are you
guys aware of this problem?

------
otterley
Whose side does this service serve? The buyer, or the seller?

As a buyer, my ideal agent would consistently close deals at prices lower than
the offering price.

On the other hand, were I a seller, my ideal agent would consistently close
deals at prices higher than the offering price.

------
mikeg8
I entered Santa Cruz CA in the main search bar and when I click Find Realtor,
nothing happens. Horrible first impression to a real user. Some sort or
message or verification would make me think the site isn't "broken". Mac,
Chrome Version 23.0.1271.64

Best of luck!

~~~
zhanger123
There might might have been an issue with the search:

[http://www.homelight.com/santa-cruz-ca/top-real-estate-
agent...](http://www.homelight.com/santa-cruz-ca/top-real-estate-
agents#most_sold)

Should take you to the page.

------
jborden13
Seems like an interesting idea, but upon submitting my location threw an
application error.

------
charlietran
Great looking site, but the main search box needs some work. It correctly
prepopulated my location as 'Brooklyn, NY', but when I hit search, it took me
to a result page for 'Rye Brook, NY' with no matches.

------
matix7
Trying to add an agent, but it is giving me an Application Error every time.

~~~
zhanger123
I apologize for the difficulties, we're in the process of fixing the agent
signup and will be sending emails out later today when it's complete.

------
veverkap
I really wanted to use this, but I had major problems with the search like
others did. Looked for Virginia Beach and it refused to let me search there.
Kept forcing Colonial Beach, VA

~~~
drewuher
Thanks for the feedback. We tested the site across dozens of cities, but we
clearly have some search issues in some parts of the country and will work on
that.

------
jasiek
This is great. Location search is a bit flaky (can't find anything around New
York under Chrome), but it looks very solid, and it looks like something I
wish I had a year ago.

------
gsmaverick
Nice site! One minor issue is the main search box; for me it is completely
empty and I have no idea what I'm supposed to type into the box.

------
keeran
Congrats on the launch guys :)

------
BaconJuice
Support for Canada?

